# Landesgartenschau 2012 in Bamberg



## Dr.J (17. Apr. 2012)

Hallo Gemeinde,

in wenigen Tagen (am 26.4.2012) wird die Landesgartenschau in Bamberg eröffnet. Gestern wurde auch in Querbeet darüber berichtet und wie es aussieht, hat sie sehr viel zu bieten. Ich selbst werde sie mir im Frühjahr und im Herbst ansehen. Sie findet bis einschließlich 7.10.2012 auf dem ehemaligen ERBA-Industriegelände statt, dass komplett umgebaut wurde. Weitere sehenswerte Orte sind das Gärtnerviertel und natürlich Bamberg selbst.

Weitere Informationen findet ihr hier:

Landesgartenschau 2012 in Bamberg

Vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal dort.


----------



## Nori (17. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Landesgartenschau 2012 in Bamberg*

Werd ich auch mal vorbeischauen - bin im Juli auf der Durchreise mit dem Radl Richtung "__ Wein-Franken"...

Gruß Nori


----------



## Pammler (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Landesgartenschau 2012 in Bamberg*

Ich bin am 28.6. vormittag dort mit nem Betriebsausflug der HW-Hof


----------



## Echinopsis (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Landesgartenschau 2012 in Bamberg*

..klingt das jetzt als potentieller Treffpunkt, sollte noch jemand Lust haben Torsten?

Ich war bisher noch nicht dort...obwohls nur 30km sind.
Hat sich bisher noch nicht so ergeben!

Schade dass der 28. unter der Woche ist..sonst wäre ich evtl mal vorbeigekommen!


----------



## Pammler (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Landesgartenschau 2012 in Bamberg*

Hier paar Bilder, ob sich die 15 Euronen Eintritt lohnen kommt auf das Interesse an. Außerdem ein Seidl 3,50 und ein Magnum 2,50 ist schon nicht billig.

Privat würde ich nicht nochmal bis Bamberg fahren, ist ja doch über ne Stunde. Als Bamberger oder mit kurzer Fahrstrecke würde ich sagen kann man mal hin. Gibt sicher interessante Vorträge, die ich aus Zeitmangel leider nicht besuchen konnte.


----------



## Jens22 (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Landesgartenschau 2012 in Bamberg*

Ich seh das genau so die Landesgartenschau in Bamberg ist wirklich sehenswert! Also jeder der noch dort war sollte auf jeden Fall mal hin. Ich war am anfang auch etwas skeptisch doch nach diesem Bericht: http://www.infranken.de/nachrichten/sonderthemen/landesgartenschau/ wurde ich überzeugt aber ein Bericht ist nicht alles. Deswegen meine Meinung dazu


----------

